# another new hapkido member



## hapkidoisme (Dec 23, 2005)

:asian: 

   hi
    i am a 1st dan in soong moo kwon hapkido here in the burb`s of chicago
    i have been at it for 5 yrs now and just passed my kumdo test 
  i am also a single dad of my  yr old daughter of whom i have custody of
  my job during the day is a body fender tech  my 2nd passion in life   i have built many of cars over the 15 yrs and still enjoy it
      my g/f of 3 yrs is a amazing person to still be with me...lol.....we have 2 doberman`s and together 3 kids  all from previous ingaugements
    so i hope to enjoy my stay and learn from all off you 
  c`amm sa hamni da


----------



## Lisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome Hapikidoisme!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome hapkidoisme! Happy holidays!

Kom so hap ni da


----------



## mantis (Dec 23, 2005)

welcome
ur name is hard
enjoy posting
i like hapkido!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 24, 2005)

Greetings and welcome...Enjoy


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2005)

Great to have you Aboard 

Welcome and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting
terry


----------



## hapkidoisme (Dec 24, 2005)

:asian: 
   thank`s for the warm welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk Hapikidoisme.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 24, 2005)

c`amm sa hamni da, hapkidoisme. From a kumdo practitioner also a native of the Chicago 'burbs! 

Enjoy the forum. Good to have you with us!


----------



## hapkidoisme (Dec 25, 2005)

c`amm sa hamni da
   merry x-mas


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome, hapkidoisyou!  Hope you find it comfortable here


----------



## still learning (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun....................Aloha


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 28, 2005)

Greetings, and welcome, hope you like it here.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------

